# Documentation Guildlines for OB U/S



## Tammy Hughes (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for documentation guildlines for  OB u/s. I'm unable to find anything on ACOG. Any link or help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank, 
Tammy


----------



## amjordan (Feb 10, 2010)

What type of information are you looking for specifically?


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm looking specifically for what is required in the chart for an ob u/s. Currently Dr. notes that u/s was done, date, crl and age. I'm thinking he really should be doing more than that. example how many sacs / fetuses, measurements for gestational age, volume of amniotic fluid, fetal location, heartbeat, location of placenta ect....But I would like something in writting to show him. perferably from ACOG. Thanks.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 10, 2010)

What you actually need is from the ACR (American College of Radiology) and here is a link to a nice document that lays out what is needed.  http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...stetricalUltrasoundCodingRadiologyReport.aspx 

If after reviewing this document you have more questions, please contact me by email jordana@whnobgyn.com


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Feb 10, 2010)

Perfect. Thank you so much.


----------

